
Are We Really Worse Off Than Our Parents? - SQL2219
https://fee.org/articles/are-we-really-worse-off-than-our-parents/
======
dazc
My parents bought their first house for £2,000. My mother didn't work, it was
almost unheard of back then, but we lived in a decent area, owned a car and
enjoyed holidays.

My dad had a regular job, nothing special, if he wanted more money he could
work more hours or weekends. My friends parents were in similar circumstances,
life seemed pretty good even though iPhones and facebook didn't exist yet.

So yeah, I think I'm worse off.

------
andrewclunn
Picking appliances as the example is a bit of selection bias. Food and housing
are the real costs.

~~~
SQL2219
agree

